# Fairly new to oscars



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I recently purchased a 75 gallon tank from a guy and 2 oscars came with it. One is 9" and the other is 11-12" long (About 3 years old). The question is, are they ever satisfied? They go ape everytime I am near the aquarium as if I have been starving them yet I seem to feed them a ton. Is this normal behaivor, about how much should I feed these guys at one time? I read the sticky that suggest a mature oscar should be fed once (5 minutes worth of eating) but they jsut stare at the top of the water all day as if food is gonna drop any second. Very funny fish but I want to make sure these two are happy. 
Thanks


----------



## the-bruce (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Nathan43, 2 oscars in a 75 gallon tank isnt big enough for them ...

I have 1 oscar in a 92 gallon (with couple other fish) and i struggle to keep the nitrates down ...

I feed my oscar once a day (A Handfull Of Food) and thats it!!!
However im interested to see what your water parameters are?

Brucey


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I am setting up my fluval 305 for it now, but I use 2 penguin 350's for an extra pop. He has had them together for 3 years and they are inseperable so who am I to split them up. Biff and Lester would not be happy. I am waiting for my new test kits to get here along with the media for my 305 so I will update you but I am kinda anal with water changes (20-30% every 3-4 days) so they should be fine. If they stay with me for about a year or so, that should be around the time I can get them in a 125 with my female RD but who knows. I am curious if I should swith my pellets to new spectrum since I heard they don't polute the water quite as bad as hakiri gold does...
Thanks


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

the only brand i trust is hikari gold!! 9'' O and a 12'' O in a 75 gal. hmmmm. I've had oscars since i was ten, i know a little bit about their behavior. like all fish the oscar will eat and eat and never stop, they may always look hungry but its up to you to say thats it. once a day little hand full is cool, once a week, the day before a water change, ill give um a block of frozen blood worms, they love it, and keeps um real healthy!!! lots of water changes,you mentiond a bigger tank in the future, 125 g. perfect. they'll be alot happier and maybe grow some too. good luck and keep the water changes uppppppppppppppp!!! :thumb:


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh ya www. oscarfish.com will have the best info you can get on oscars. peace and keep it real :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

mark102 said:


> Oh ya www. oscarfish.com will have the best info you can get on oscars. peace and keep it real :wink:


Hey now, there's nothing wrong with the info here!


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

mr. mod did i say there was? chill. just trying to help,isnt that what this website is for?with all due respect, its not some paid subscripton.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

mark102, I'm plenty chilled.

This is my folder and all I was doing was trying to say that people can get just as good advice here as www.oscarfish.com that was all. Most of the people that post there post here also.

And yes, as a mod I do try and get people to stay with this site, there's a lot that can be learned here. So please. Do not tell me to "chill" in my folder.

Not to mention it's hard to get feelings or attitute out in written or typed text. I suppose I should have added this to my last post: :lol: So it would read like this:

Hey now, there's nothing wrong with the info here! :lol:

I thought the exclamation point was enough, but apparently not. My appologies.

You give some good advice Mark, I'll give you that :thumb: I too have bred oscars for quite some time... 15 years or so..... 

Not to mention, most people know me on this site and know me well. They know my personality. You however are somewhat new to the site and do not. Usuyally I pick up on that so my appologies once more.


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Everyone on this forum is awesome everyone is chill!!  :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: Like Miller chill.... Mnnnn... Beer...


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

:lol: :dancing:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Woowww!! Such luv! :lol: But back to the post. *Nathan43*, that 75g is gonna wear you out trying to keep those nitrates down w/ 2 lg. 'O's. I'm not sayin it can't be done but you better be in shape cause W/C is gonna be your 'NEW' name!! Get that test kit ASAP. If they (nitrates) are extremely high, bring them down s-l-o-w-l-y w/ several sm. multi W/C's. Maintaining 20ppm will probably require attention every other day if not more. Not tryin to scare or discourage but to prepare. Good luck, 'T'


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> mark102, I'm plenty chilled.
> 
> This is my folder and all I was doing was trying to say that people can get just as good advice here as www.oscarfish.com that was all. Most of the people that post there post here also.


He's chilled... :wink:

I post on both and stick with both of them because I get different perspectives from both. Same info, but a slightly different take on it. When it comes to the health and happiness of my fish, I want as much info and advice as I can get. TFG knows his fish, as do the regulars here and I respect their advice.



TheFishGuy said:


> Not to mention, most people know me on this site and know me well. They know my personality.


I've even been around long enough to give him a couple of these   once in a while.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, its worse then I honestly expected. I thought a 25-30% water change weekely would be all thats necessary but I was wrong. These slobs are CRAZY. Every morning they slam the glass lids until I tell them good morning and give them their &*%$ food. I love the personality, but I think I need to pull out the sucker fish because I can't get any algae pellets in there because of these lunatics. So, I think a water change every 3-4 days is more accurate to what will be necessary.


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

Stick the algae pellets in at night when its pitch black in the room, thats the only way I can get food to my suckermouth cat.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't feed my plecos.... I guess I'm mean :lol:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I assumed the pleco would just eat the leftover food anyway. :?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oscar tend to spit out half the food that goes in their mouth anyway.... I always found it silly to feed my plecos... That's just me...


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

I found a pretty interesting article on the subject of feeding omnivores/herbivores (at least interesting to me, but I'm a bit of a nerd like that).

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/f ... bles.shtml

Since I've started making sure my pleco always has some cellulose to nibble on he has actually been much, MUCH more active. All in all I doubt it really matters much either way! As detrivores they'll get by eating anything.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

All I've ever fed my plecos for the past forever has been cichlid food :lol: They always seem to be active... My leopard sailfin loves just about anything... and the huge pleco I just got in actually eats algea! He's well over a foot in length and still does his job! Amazing!


----------

